# Making friends



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Would love to meet and know some people before moving to Playa Del Carmen. I have Skype so it would be nice to talk over that or even chat on here is fine.


Thanks guys


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

banat4 said:


> Would love to meet and know some people before moving to Playa Del Carmen. I have Skype so it would be nice to talk over that or even chat on here is fine. Thanks guys


If a friend in Querétaro is welcome, count me in!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

banat4 said:


> Would love to meet and know some people before moving to Playa Del Carmen. I have Skype so it would be nice to talk over that or even chat on here is fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! If you want to chat via SKYPE with new friends you will make here, please do not post your contact information on the open forum but send it via a PM. You'll be able to send PM's once you have made five posts. In any event. we encourage you to do most of your chatting on the open forum, so we can all benefit from and add to the conversation.


----------



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolutely. Thank you for the information.


----------



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> If a friend in Querétaro is welcome, count me in!


Hello, how's it going? I will never say no to new friends  I guess I posted that because my family and I are planning on moving to Playa Del Carmen so it would be nice to know someone from there.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Playa del Carmen, Mexico forum


----------



## banat4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------

